# Not a lot of action on the Canada forum



## ginscpy

should be our 51st state


----------



## Mini 14

Nothing happens in Canada anymore until the NHL playoffs, and that's usually over in the conferences these days.

Someone tried to tell me they had an army the other day. I laughed my ass off. maybe they do?

But why?


----------



## xotoxi

I think that the Canada forum should become the Canada/Greenland forum.

I have a lot of threads that I would like to start on Greenland, but I have no place to put them.


----------



## Ropey

We're just too boring ....


----------



## Jeremy

What is this "Canada"?


----------



## Ropey

It's a fine country. Very polite and willing to stand up and fight if one comes. 

But many, many Canadians are far too polite for most political or religious forums.

Criminals in Canadian Jails say "Thank You" when you lock their bar doors.


----------



## Jeremy

Ropey said:


> It's a fine country. Very polite and willing to stand up and fight if one comes.
> 
> But many, many Canadians are far too polite for most political or religious forums.
> 
> Criminals in Canadian Jails say "Thank You" when you lock their bar doors.



Is that why all the assholes flock accross the boarder here to North Dakota?

This explains everything.


----------



## Ropey

Jeremy said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fine country. Very polite and willing to stand up and fight if one comes.
> 
> But many, many Canadians are far too polite for most political or religious forums.
> 
> Criminals in Canadian Jails say "Thank You" when you lock their bar doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why all the assholes flock accross the boarder here to North Dakota?
> 
> This explains everything.
Click to expand...


No, you are getting them from Saskatchewan.   We're tougher and seldom put up with your arrogant stuff.

I'm one of them crazy Saskabush ones who thinks your beer tastes like urine...


----------



## Jeremy

Ropey said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fine country. Very polite and willing to stand up and fight if one comes.
> 
> But many, many Canadians are far too polite for most political or religious forums.
> 
> Criminals in Canadian Jails say "Thank You" when you lock their bar doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why all the assholes flock accross the boarder here to North Dakota?
> 
> This explains everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are getting them from Saskatchewan.   We're tougher and seldom put up with your arrogant stuff.
Click to expand...


Are you sure. We get a solid stream of Winnipeg assholes here in Fargo from Halloween to Christmas Eve. 

Don't get me wrong, we'll gladly take their money but holy hell, talk about assholes.


----------



## Jeremy

I like your movies though. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4KTebUT6Mw[/ame]


----------



## Toro

ginscpy said:


> should be our 51st state



When the greenback collapses, we're going to make you our 11th province.

I hope you like poutine, touques and hockey!


----------



## Toro

Ropey said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fine country. Very polite and willing to stand up and fight if one comes.
> 
> But many, many Canadians are far too polite for most political or religious forums.
> 
> Criminals in Canadian Jails say "Thank You" when you lock their bar doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why all the assholes flock accross the boarder here to North Dakota?
> 
> This explains everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are getting them from Saskatchewan.   We're tougher and seldom put up with your arrogant stuff.
> 
> I'm one of them crazy Saskabush ones who thinks your beer tastes like urine...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ropey

​I like the overproof. Give a few bottles to an American drinker and they are done. This was the "ice beer" of the 70s and 80s out west. It's a classic malt liquor from an old O&#8217;Keefe recipe for a strong ale that Molson&#8217;s acquired and marketed quite successfully in Western Canada.


----------



## Jeremy




----------



## Ropey

That's a joke though. To me, American beer "is" swill....


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Mini 14 said:


> Nothing happens in Canada anymore until the NHL playoffs, and that's usually over in the conferences these days.
> 
> Someone tried to tell me they had an army the other day. I laughed my ass off. maybe they do?
> 
> But why?





I don't know why we have an army? It's a waste of taxpayer's dollars. But I suppose we have one so as to support America in it's endless warmongering adventures of trying to subdue every other country on earth. We have to play our small part and please Israel and it's Israeli lobby in America just like Americans have to do. 

But you are right, hockey and our football games are what keeps us alive and kicking. Otherwise, I would agree, we are boring and only try to find fault with other Canadians.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

xotoxi said:


> I think that the Canada forum should become the Canada/Greenland forum.
> 
> I have a lot of threads that I would like to start on Greenland, but I have no place to put them.




Might as well change it, as we don't seem to give a chit about anything else, except maybe trying to save seals and trees, now that gets them all excited and bitching about their next door neighbour.


----------



## tinydancer

feduptaxpayer said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing happens in Canada anymore until the NHL playoffs, and that's usually over in the conferences these days.
> 
> Someone tried to tell me they had an army the other day. I laughed my ass off. maybe they do?
> 
> But why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why we have an army? It's a waste of taxpayer's dollars. But I suppose we have one so as to support America in it's endless warmongering adventures of trying to subdue every other country on earth. We have to play our small part and please Israel and it's Israeli lobby in America just like Americans have to do.
> 
> But you are right, hockey and our football games are what keeps us alive and kicking. Otherwise, I would agree, we are boring and only try to find fault with other Canadians.
Click to expand...


I beleive in Red Fridays. I beleive in the good men and women who have the balls to sign up for a horrific tour of duty in Afghanistan because they believe in freedom for others.

I beleive in the Highway of Heroes to repatriate those who have fallen honorably in the line of duty to try to protect democracy in a far off land.

My life has never been boring as a Canadian. 

But then I've never been a left wing soul who spends their life mocking America and looking forward to the next variation of Timmy's Ice Cold <fill in the blank>.

You have to cheer up there. Even after a whole life of rock and roll I can find solace in the vastness of our country searching for cheap accomodations (retirement as young as I am comes with the price of looking to live prudently for the rest of my life )

Come on. I'm stuck with two television channels. I like to call my reception "farmer vision".

My choices are limited but hey between Little Mosque on the Praire, Dan for Mayor,Curling season omg someone has a hammer, reruns of Degrassi and CBC radio it has given me a greater understanding of alchohol addiction on reserves.

 (I used to live in Toronto and always wondered why people turned to booze or sniffing gasoline. I'm grasping the concepts after 5 years on the prairies. One more episode of Degrassi and I swear I'm going to start viewing Petro Canada in a whole different light) 

I'm actually looking forward to Festival du Voyageur this year and have the St. Pierre Joly's Frog Follies already marked on my 2011 calendar from my credit union.

Big sky. I'm going to hit a high of minus 1 C. I'm breaking out the sunblock baby.

Rejoice. 

We are Canucks.


----------



## Booster Bob

If Canada had no army, who'd bring timbits to the US army and clean their latrines?


----------



## Ropey

Booster Bob said:


> If Canada had no army, who'd bring timbits to the US army and clean their latrines?



It's not hard to see why you are not liked very well Booster. You are an equal opportunity spewer of diatribe and all sides are worthy of your spewed diatribe.

Anyone who reads a few of your posts will get this. You are lucky though. This forum allows your methods here.  

In real life I doubt you will find many willing to discuss with you for very long. Just long enough to gather your character.


----------



## Madeline

tinydancer said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing happens in Canada anymore until the NHL playoffs, and that's usually over in the conferences these days.
> 
> Someone tried to tell me they had an army the other day. I laughed my ass off. maybe they do?
> 
> But why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why we have an army? It's a waste of taxpayer's dollars. But I suppose we have one so as to support America in it's endless warmongering adventures of trying to subdue every other country on earth. We have to play our small part and please Israel and it's Israeli lobby in America just like Americans have to do.
> 
> But you are right, hockey and our football games are what keeps us alive and kicking. Otherwise, I would agree, we are boring and only try to find fault with other Canadians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I beleive in Red Fridays. I beleive in the good men and women who have the balls to sign up for a horrific tour of duty in Afghanistan because they believe in freedom for others.
> 
> I beleive in the Highway of Heroes to repatriate those who have fallen honorably in the line of duty to try to protect democracy in a far off land.
> 
> My life has never been boring as a Canadian.
> 
> But then I've never been a left wing soul who spends their life mocking America and looking forward to the next variation of Timmy's Ice Cold <fill in the blank>.
> 
> You have to cheer up there. Even after a whole life of rock and roll I can find solace in the vastness of our country searching for cheap accomodations (retirement as young as I am comes with the price of looking to live prudently for the rest of my life )
> 
> Come on. I'm stuck with two television channels. I like to call my reception "farmer vision".
> 
> My choices are limited but hey between Little Mosque on the Praire, Dan for Mayor,Curling season omg someone has a hammer, reruns of Degrassi and CBC radio it has given me a greater understanding of alchohol addiction on reserves.
> 
> (I used to live in Toronto and always wondered why people turned to booze or sniffing gasoline. I'm grasping the concepts after 5 years on the prairies. One more episode of Degrassi and I swear I'm going to start viewing Petro Canada in a whole different light)
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to Festival du Voyageur this year and have the St. Pierre Joly's Frog Follies already marked on my 2011 calendar from my credit union.
> 
> Big sky. I'm going to hit a high of minus 1 C. I'm breaking out the sunblock baby.
> 
> Rejoice.
> 
> We are Canucks.
Click to expand...






Poor tiny dancer!

Canca get Netflix?


----------



## Booster Bob

Ropey said:


> Booster Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Canada had no army, who'd bring timbits to the US army and clean their latrines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not hard to see why you are not liked very well Booster. You are an equal opportunity spewer of diatribe and all sides are worthy of your spewed diatribe.
> 
> Anyone who reads a few of your posts will get this. You are lucky though. This forum allows your methods here.
> 
> In real life I doubt you will find many willing to discuss with you for very long. Just long enough to gather your character.
Click to expand...


Buddy, Canada sent 2,500 troops to Afghanistan and immediately became over-extended!
Canada is good for 1 thing, growing weed.


----------



## Ropey

Booster Bob said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booster Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Canada had no army, who'd bring timbits to the US army and clean their latrines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not hard to see why you are not liked very well Booster. You are an equal opportunity spewer of diatribe and all sides are worthy of your spewed diatribe.
> 
> Anyone who reads a few of your posts will get this. You are lucky though. This forum allows your methods here.
> 
> In real life I doubt you will find many willing to discuss with you for very long. Just long enough to gather your character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buddy, Canada sent 2,500 troops to Afghanistan and immediately became over-extended!
> Canada is good for 1 thing, growing weed.
Click to expand...


If anyone reads your posts, they find your mind.



Booster Bob said:


> I hear the Zionists are in discussion to buy some large used ovens.


----------



## Madeline

Ropey said:


> Booster Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not hard to see why you are not liked very well Booster. You are an equal opportunity spewer of diatribe and all sides are worthy of your spewed diatribe.
> 
> Anyone who reads a few of your posts will get this. You are lucky though. This forum allows your methods here.
> 
> In real life I doubt you will find many willing to discuss with you for very long. Just long enough to gather your character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy, Canada sent 2,500 troops to Afghanistan and immediately became over-extended!
> Canada is good for 1 thing, growing weed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anyone reads your posts, they find your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Booster Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear the Zionists are in discussion to buy some large used ovens.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You are a complete tool, Booster.

Wouldn't you be more comfy over on stormfront, or under a rock?


----------



## Booster Bob

Mad, you live in Cleveland. Did you get stuck there on your way to someplace cool?


----------



## Booster Bob

The ovens are for making the world's biggest matzah breads for passover. Why what where you thinking?


----------



## Madeline

Booster Bob said:


> Mad, you live in Cleveland. Did you get stuck there on your way to someplace cool?



I have family here, Booster.  And Cleveland has a surprisingly cool aspect that isn't immediately apparent.

Lay offa the antisemitism and the Canada hatred, please.  Then we can be friendlier.


----------



## Booster Bob

Madeline said:


> Booster Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mad, you live in Cleveland. Did you get stuck there on your way to someplace cool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have family here, Booster.  And Cleveland has a surprisingly cool aspect that isn't immediately apparent.
> 
> Lay offa the antisemitism and the Canada hatred, please.  Then we can be friendlier.
Click to expand...


Criticizing Israel automatically makes me an anti-semite? They brainwash you too?

Canada's cool... if you like a prime minister with a bad Fred Flinstone wig.


----------



## eots

Toro said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> should be our 51st state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the greenback collapses, we're going to make you our 11th province.
> 
> I hope you like poutine, touques and hockey!
Click to expand...


I was in vegas at a burger king and a young French Canadian politely asked if they have poutine...the guy behind the counter  looked at him in shock and confusion an replied ...Poo ! what ???.. boy.. we serve burgers and we got fries


----------



## Jer

Toro said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> should be our 51st state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the greenback collapses, we're going to make you our 11th province.
> 
> I hope you like poutine, touques and hockey!
Click to expand...


Would this mean I'd have to wear a blind fold when I drive too? Seems pretty dangerous, but if the Canadians do it............


----------



## Ropey

Madeline said:


> Booster Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mad, you live in Cleveland. Did you get stuck there on your way to someplace cool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have family here, Booster.  And Cleveland has a surprisingly cool aspect that isn't immediately apparent.
> 
> Lay offa the antisemitism and the Canada hatred, please.  Then we can be friendlier.
Click to expand...


Simply an equal opportunity hater.



Booster Bob said:


> But sorry, it's a fact that* sand monkeys *are already working on nuclear weapons to wipe Israel off the map. With all their oil money, it's only a matter of time now. It's out there for everyone to see, even you.



Turning people into animals is clearly hate.


----------



## Madeline

Ropey said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booster Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mad, you live in Cleveland. Did you get stuck there on your way to someplace cool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have family here, Booster.  And Cleveland has a surprisingly cool aspect that isn't immediately apparent.
> 
> Lay offa the antisemitism and the Canada hatred, please.  Then we can be friendlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simply an equal opportunity hater.
> 
> 
> 
> Booster Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> But sorry, it's a fact that* sand monkeys *are already working on nuclear weapons to wipe Israel off the map. With all their oil money, it's only a matter of time now. It's out there for everyone to see, even you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turning people into animals is clearly hate.
Click to expand...


Too bad, so sad.  

So how're ya doing today, Ropey?


----------



## Jer

Cleveland's not that bad. At least you're not....

Detroit!


----------



## Madeline

I love me some Motown too.

I just like these big old rust belt cities......go figure.


----------



## Jer

Madeline said:


> I love me some Motown too.
> 
> I just like these big old rust belt cities......go figure.



Buffalo welcomes you! lol. 

But really, if you haven't been here we have the food and architecture. Plus, the sweat on our brows and pain in our backs keep NYC alive.


...wait till we pull the plug on that free ride.......


----------



## Ropey

Madeline said:


> Too bad, so sad.
> 
> So how're ya doing today, Ropey?



It's a fine day here in White Rock. It was 24C in Israel when I left and -2C when I touched down in Vancouver.

But I'm Saskatchewan born. I know cold. This is t-shirt weather. 

How about you Madeline?  How's things going?


----------



## Two Thumbs

ginscpy said:


> should be our 51st state



I thought Canada was a suberb of Alaska and NY?


----------



## Ropey

Two Thumbs said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> should be our 51st state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Canada was a suberb of Alaska and NY?
Click to expand...


Depends on where you are looking from I would think.


----------



## Two Thumbs

If we did make Canada a state

How long would it take for everyone to notice?

What do they have?  Beer, we got beer.  Whisky?  got that in spaces.  Hockey?  woopy.  Maple syrup? *snicker*.  Hot chicks?  uhm, No.  Music, pfft.  A vast culture?  It looks a LOT like ours.

yeah, it would take a new Flag for anyone to notice.

heck, for all we know it's been done for years now.


----------



## Booster Bob

Ropey said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booster Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mad, you live in Cleveland. Did you get stuck there on your way to someplace cool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have family here, Booster.  And Cleveland has a surprisingly cool aspect that isn't immediately apparent.
> 
> Lay offa the antisemitism and the Canada hatred, please.  Then we can be friendlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simply an equal opportunity hater.
> 
> 
> 
> Booster Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> But sorry, it's a fact that* sand monkeys *are already working on nuclear weapons to wipe Israel off the map. With all their oil money, it's only a matter of time now. It's out there for everyone to see, even you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turning people into animals is clearly hate.
Click to expand...


And jews are snake people, it's a term of endearment.


----------



## strollingbones

you know there is a reason our allies hate us....9/11..canada moved what military they had to protect us....most of the blood that went into the arms of 9/11 survivors came from canada....when canada had a poor exchange rate..they still poured into nyc to help the economy recover..they had a big canada weekend..and yet we mock them...

you wanna see some mocking...watch canada tv....they mock americans  continually

this 1/2 hour has 20 minutes or something.....its been a while since i have been there...but they do mock us


----------



## Ropey

strollingbones said:


> you know there is a reason our allies hate us....9/11..canada moved what military they had to protect us....most of the blood that went into the arms of 9/11 survivors came from canada....when canada had a poor exchange rate..they still poured into nyc to help the economy recover..they had a big canada weekend..and yet we mock them...
> 
> you wanna see some mocking...watch canada tv....they mock americans  continually
> 
> this 1/2 hour has 20 minutes or something.....its been a while since i have been there...but they do mock us



My youngest son was there. He is a DART. Canada was second response.


----------



## strollingbones

plus the underground cities are really nice


----------



## Liability

So.  What's to discuss?

Nice snow, eh?


----------



## Ropey

Liability said:


> So.  What's to discuss?
> 
> Nice snow, eh?



Not so Liability. The summers here are indeed lovely. Even if they are a bit short.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Wait a minute.

There are "people" living in Canada?


well, whodathunkit


----------



## Madeline

strollingbones said:


> you know there is a reason our allies hate us....9/11..canada moved what military they had to protect us....most of the blood that went into the arms of 9/11 survivors came from canada....when canada had a poor exchange rate..they still poured into nyc to help the economy recover..they had a big canada weekend..and yet we mock them...
> 
> you wanna see some mocking...watch canada tv....they mock americans  continually
> 
> this 1/2 hour has 20 minutes or something.....its been a while since i have been there...but they do mock us



T'aint like we dun give them material, bones.


----------



## Madeline

I've crossed the border into Canada many times, through Detroit and through Niagra Falls.  Suddenly, upon reaching Canadian soil, there are flower beds and no litter, people are polite, and the crime rate drops to almost zero.

Be sorta hard not to admire these folks.


----------



## Liability

Ropey said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.  What's to discuss?
> 
> Nice snow, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so Liability. The summers here are indeed lovely. Even if they are a bit short.
Click to expand...


Yeah.  I know.  I was just keeding the Canuckys from Canuckystan.

Actually, my dad was from Canada.

I have visited Canada.  If you happen to be in Toronto near their equivalent of NYC's East Village, and if you look down upon the ground and see a cigarette butt there, you KNOW an American has passed by sometime earlier that day.

I am a fan of Canada.  We should annex it.


----------



## Toro

strollingbones said:


> you know there is a reason our allies hate us....9/11..canada moved what military they had to protect us....most of the blood that went into the arms of 9/11 survivors came from canada....when canada had a poor exchange rate..they still poured into nyc to help the economy recover..they had a big canada weekend..and yet we mock them...
> 
> you wanna see some mocking...watch canada tv....they mock americans  continually
> 
> this 1/2 hour has 20 minutes or something.....its been a while since i have been there...but they do mock us



We mock you because we love you...


----------



## Ropey

Liability said:


> I am a fan of Canada.  We should annex it.



That's been tried before. Jean Chretien declared war on America because of US talks regarding annexing Canada.

After learning how large the US Armed Forces were Chretien contacted Bush and said they couldn't go to war with the US because they did not have enough room for that many prisoners of war. 






The talks were over after that


----------



## Ropey

Fear the Chretienator...


----------



## Booster Bob

Canadian army dudes are dying in Afghanistan from roadside bombs because Canada is too cheap to buy helicopters. But good job protecting the world's heroin supply.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Booster Bob said:


> Canadian army dudes are dying in Afghanistan from roadside bombs because Canada is too cheap to buy helicopters. But good job protecting the world's heroin supply.



Piss off asshole.

Every country has dead soldiers.

this was a fun banter thread, don't ruin it with utter ignorance.


----------



## editec

ginscpy said:


> should be our 51st state


 
Or maybe the USA ought to be Canada's 14th province?



Not that I think any sane Canadian would want it, of course.


----------



## Booster Bob

Two Thumbs said:


> Booster Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian army dudes are dying in Afghanistan from roadside bombs because Canada is too cheap to buy helicopters. But good job protecting the world's heroin supply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piss off asshole.
> 
> Every country has dead soldiers.
> 
> this was a fun banter thread, don't ruin it with utter ignorance.
Click to expand...


Genghis Khan couldn't take Afghanistan, but deluded canucks think they can.


----------



## Booster Bob

If Canada accepted the US as a 14th province the whole country would be overun with ugly crack hoz and losers with guns.


----------



## Two Thumbs

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^I see this thread has been taken over by an ignorant troll.^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Shame, it was fun.


----------



## editec

Booster Bob said:


> If Canada accepted the US as a 14th province the whole country would be overun with ugly crack hoz and losers with guns.


 
OTOH, Canada would finally be able to field a _real _baseball team.


----------



## Liability

If the United States were to annex Canada, and we turned it into either the 51st State or divided the new territory into a couple of new States, the main result would be that we'd have fucked up the Star Spangled Banner aesthetically speaking. 

Now, pass the back bacon and beer, eh, hosers?


----------



## Samson

Booster Bob said:


> Canadian army dudes are dying in Afghanistan from roadside bombs because Canada is too cheap to buy helicopters. But good job protecting the world's heroin supply.



"Canadian army dudes?"


----------



## Douger

Mini 14 said:


> Someone tried to tell me they had an army the other day. I laughed my ass off. maybe they do?
> 
> But why?


That's a good question. They never take freeDumb and demoNcracy to lands far away so nobody has any desire to see the Canuks removed from the map...........murka and IsNtReal on the other hand...............


----------



## AllieBaba

And they're not the #1 superpower of the world, either.

They don't have to worry about their borders because we completely surround and protect them.

Canada can afford to be *nice* and *popular* because they are sitting on our front porch.


----------



## Ropey

AllieBaba said:


> And they're not the #1 superpower of the world, either.
> 
> They don't have to worry about their borders because we completely surround and protect them.
> 
> Canada can afford to be *nice* and *popular* because they are sitting on our front porch.



Do you have any idea of Canada's commitment to armed forces in the first and second world war?

If another great war begins, Canada knows how to ramp up.

Military history of Canada during World War I - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Military history of Canada during World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

We will stand tall and strong again. My grandfather was in WWI and my father in WWII. 

Canada stands with America also. Yes, Canada benefits from being the neighbor of Canada as possibly we might have been attacked by Russian Siberia.



But we will fight and die with Americans. We fought the Nazi since Sept. 10 1939. America waiting until they were attacked by the Japanese (Pearl Harbor) in 1942. During the course of the war 730,000 Canadian men and women served in the army, 260,000 served in the air force and 115,000 served in the navy.

Canadians distinguished themselves at several theaters of the war most notably at Dieppe in France in 1942, the invasion of the Italian peninsula in 1943, the liberation of the Netherlands and the Allied invasion of German occupied France from Normandy in 1944.

We fight, and do it quite well, thank you very much.


----------



## Ropey

Liability said:


> If the United States were to annex Canada, and we turned it into either the 51st State or divided the new territory into a couple of new States, the main result would be that we'd have fucked up the Star Spangled Banner aesthetically speaking.
> 
> Now, pass the back bacon and beer, eh, hosers?



I'll take the beer eh....


----------



## Liability

Ropey said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they're not the #1 superpower of the world, either.
> 
> They don't have to worry about their borders because we completely surround and protect them.
> 
> Canada can afford to be *nice* and *popular* because they are sitting on our front porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea of Canada's commitment to armed forces in the first and second world war?
> 
> If another great war begins, Canada knows how to ramp up.
> 
> Military history of Canada during World War I - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Military history of Canada during World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> We will stand tall and strong again. My grandfather was in WWI and my father in WWII.
> 
> Canada stands with America also. Yes, Canada benefits from being the neighbor of Canada as possibly we might have been attacked by Russian Siberia.
> 
> 
> 
> But we will fight and die with Americans. We fought the Nazi since Sept. 10 1939. America waiting until they were attacked by the Japanese (Pearl Harbor) in 1942. During the course of the war 730,000 Canadian men and women served in the army, 260,000 served in the air force and 115,000 served in the navy.
> 
> Canadians distinguished themselves at several theaters of the war most notably at Dieppe in France in 1942, the invasion of the Italian peninsula in 1943, the liberation of the Netherlands and the Allied invasion of German occupied France from Normandy in 1944.
> 
> We fight, and do it quite well, thank you very much.
Click to expand...


You make a compelling case on behalf of Canada!

Makes me kinda proud to technically be a dual citizen.

And that makes me a little sorry for the whole annexation thing.

Tell you what.   Let's make a deal, eh?

I'll forgive you guys for fucking up the aesthetics of Old Glory if you'll forgive the United States for annexing the Great White North in the first place.  That should suffice to cancel out each others' minor qualms and complaints in these matters.  






The extra star is for the New State of Canada.  The proposed Capitol of the New State of Canada will be Quebec.  But, no French language, please.


----------



## Ropey

editec said:


> Booster Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Canada accepted the US as a 14th province the whole country would be overun with ugly crack hoz and losers with guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OTOH, Canada would finally be able to field a _real _baseball team.
Click to expand...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JofpwEHa4tY[/ame]

Good enough that we took the pennant two years in a row.  



> TORONTO, April 2 /CNW/ - The team that brought home back-to-back World
> Series titles will reunite for a special three-day celebration this summer.
> Fan favourites Joe Carter, Robbie Alomar, Paul Molitor, Devon White and John
> Olerud will be on hand, along with 25 teammates and coaches to commemorate one
> of the most memorable chapters in Toronto's sports history.
> 
> The August 6th-8th reunion weekend, which will feature a golf tournament,
> Fan Fest and other opportunities for fans to reconnect with some of their
> favourite Blue Jays, will mark the largest collection of players to assemble
> in Toronto since the actual championship seasons. The highlight will be a
> special Flashback Friday tribute will be hosted on August 7 prior to the game
> against the Baltimore Orioles.



Blue Jays Back to Back Winsl


----------



## Samson

Ropey said:


> We fight, and do it quite well, thank you very much.



"Thank you very much?"



For what?

Canadians are a polite group.


----------



## Ropey

Liability said:


> I'll forgive you guys for fucking up the aesthetics of Old Glory if you'll forgive the United States for annexing the Great White North in the first place.  That should suffice to cancel out each others' minor qualms and complaints in these matters.



Indeed. We are still dealing with some minor land squabbles with America and Russia, but we stand nevertheless. 



Liability said:


> The extra star is for the New State of Canada.  The proposed Capitol of the New State of Canada will be Quebec.  But, no French language, please.



We have our own star, thank you very much. Her name is Shania Twain....







You can have Celine....


----------



## Ropey

Samson said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> We fight, and do it quite well, thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Thank you very much?"
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> Canadians are a polite group.
Click to expand...

For what?  For the chance to respond. If the statement regarding our commitment to fight was not created, then I couldn't have posted. The thank you was for the opening. 

You might have seen this method in some of my discussions...


----------



## Two Thumbs

Ropey said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they're not the #1 superpower of the world, either.
> 
> They don't have to worry about their borders because we completely surround and protect them.
> 
> Canada can afford to be *nice* and *popular* because they are sitting on our front porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea of Canada's commitment to armed forces in the first and second world war?
> 
> If another great war begins, Canada knows how to ramp up.
> 
> Military history of Canada during World War I - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Military history of Canada during World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> We will stand tall and strong again. My grandfather was in WWI and my father in WWII.
> 
> Canada stands with America also. *Yes, Canada benefits from being the neighbor of Canada* as possibly we might have been attacked by Russian Siberia.
> 
> 
> 
> But we will fight and die with Americans. We fought the Nazi since Sept. 10 1939. America waiting until they were attacked by the Japanese (Pearl Harbor) in 1942. During the course of the war 730,000 Canadian men and women served in the army, *260,000 served in the air force *and 115,000 served in the navy.
> 
> Canadians distinguished themselves at several theaters of the war most notably at Dieppe in France in 1942, the invasion of the Italian peninsula in 1943, the liberation of the Netherlands and the Allied invasion of German occupied France from Normandy in 1944.
> 
> We fight, and do it quite well, thank you very much.
Click to expand...


Weird

You benefit from being next to yourself?  uhm  Bipolar?

HOLD UP!

Canada has an Airforce?

WOW  It must be a bitch getting the moose inside the planes, let alone training them to fly. 


We did war games with your Navy.  2nd best competition we ever had.


----------



## Ropey

Two Thumbs said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they're not the #1 superpower of the world, either.
> 
> They don't have to worry about their borders because we completely surround and protect them.
> 
> Canada can afford to be *nice* and *popular* because they are sitting on our front porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea of Canada's commitment to armed forces in the first and second world war?
> 
> If another great war begins, Canada knows how to ramp up.
> 
> Military history of Canada during World War I - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Military history of Canada during World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> We will stand tall and strong again. My grandfather was in WWI and my father in WWII.
> 
> Canada stands with America also. *Yes, Canada benefits from being the neighbor of Canada* as possibly we might have been attacked by Russian Siberia.
> 
> 
> 
> But we will fight and die with Americans. We fought the Nazi since Sept. 10 1939. America waiting until they were attacked by the Japanese (Pearl Harbor) in 1942. During the course of the war 730,000 Canadian men and women served in the army, *260,000 served in the air force *and 115,000 served in the navy.
> 
> Canadians distinguished themselves at several theaters of the war most notably at Dieppe in France in 1942, the invasion of the Italian peninsula in 1943, the liberation of the Netherlands and the Allied invasion of German occupied France from Normandy in 1944.
> 
> We fight, and do it quite well, thank you very much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weird
> 
> You benefit from being next to yourself?  uhm  Bipolar?
> 
> HOLD UP!
> 
> Canada has an Airforce?
> 
> WOW  It must be a bitch getting the moose inside the planes, let alone training them to fly.
> 
> 
> We did war games with your Navy.  2nd best competition we ever had.
Click to expand...


Mistype. But a call to my mental state for a mistype? 

Canada is not looking to be America. You have that distinction. We do not have to be as powerful as America. 

We have to be Canada.


----------



## Ropey

And please.

Take Celine...


----------



## Two Thumbs

Hold on Ropey.

I was having a little fun.  That's how this thread started, us poking fun at each other and you were joining in.

Yes I poked fun at what I knew to be a typo.

I was in the Navy, I've met Canadian, English, French and Isralie sailors.  Trash talk is in our nature, then we buy each others beer.


But seriously;

How did they close the cockpits with moose inside?  thier antlers are huge!


----------



## Two Thumbs

Ropey said:


> And please.
> 
> Take Celine...



Not a chance in hell!


----------



## Ropey

Two Thumbs said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And please.
> 
> Take Celine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a chance in hell!
Click to expand...


Of course not. Nobody wants Celine. We try so hard.....  



Two Thumbs said:


> Hold on Ropey.
> 
> I was having a little fun.  That's how this thread started, us poking fun at each other and you were joining in.
> 
> Yes I poked fun at what I knew to be a typo.
> 
> I was in the Navy, I've met Canadian, English, French and Isralie sailors.  Trash talk is in our nature, then we buy each others beer.



Ah, a squid. I should have know.   OK, now I understand your humor. Being on long trips with only men changes people. 



> But seriously;
> 
> How did they close the cockpits with moose inside?  thier antlers are huge!



We shrink them. You must have that technology in the US. I mean I've seen you guys in the showers.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Ropey said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And please.
> 
> Take Celine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a chance in hell!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not. Nobody wants Celine. We try so hard.....
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on Ropey.
> 
> I was having a little fun.  That's how this thread started, us poking fun at each other and you were joining in.
> 
> Yes I poked fun at what I knew to be a typo.
> 
> I was in the Navy, I've met Canadian, English, French and Isralie sailors.  Trash talk is in our nature, then we buy each others beer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, a squid. I should have know.   OK, now I understand your humor. Being on long trips with only men changes people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously;
> 
> How did they close the cockpits with moose inside?  thier antlers are huge!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *We shrink them. You must have that technology in the US. I mean I've seen you guys in the showers.*
Click to expand...




Hey, wait a minute!  That was a shot below the belt!  <get the pun?<


Not an actual squid.  The proper term would be "Bubble head".  I was on submarines.  And yes those long lonely voyages going where no Canadian squid had gone....  

You sure it's a Navy you have and not more of a Coast Guard?


Why are all Candian sailors 6' tall?

So they can wade to shore if thier ship sinks.


----------



## Ropey

Two Thumbs said:


> Hey, wait a minute!  That was a shot below the belt!  <get the pun?<
> 
> 
> Not an actual squid.  The proper term would be "Bubble head".  I was on submarines.  And yes those long lonely voyages going where no Canadian squid had gone....
> 
> You sure it's a Navy you have and not more of a Coast Guard?
> 
> Why are all Candian sailors 6' tall?
> 
> So they can wade to shore if thier ship sinks.



We Canadians don't have belts. We use twine...

Then we sing the song "I walk the line" differently.  

*Because your mine, I pull the twine....*

You bubbleheads give new meaning to the term "Down Under, Down Under". 

The Coast Guard ships are refitted in times of war and guess who supplied Britain with American arms from 1939 - 1942 when America was not involved.


----------



## Samson

Ropey said:


> guess who supplied Britain with American arms from 1939 - 1942 when America was not involved.





Um, If "America was not involved from 1939-1942" then who made the American Arms supplied to Britian during this time.

Canadians?


----------



## Ropey

Samson said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> guess who supplied Britain with American arms from 1939 - 1942 when America was not involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, If "America was not involved from 1939-1942" then who made the American Arms supplied to Britian during this time.
> 
> Canadians?
Click to expand...


America supplied arms to Britain and transported via convoys. Canada transported both the American and Canadian support. For Canada, this US carrying began in 1940 and was hastened in 1941 with an act called, "Promotion of the Defense of the United States". This changed the convoy direction from US --> Britain with no intermediary although Canada still transported, it now did it beside America.  America had to be seen as not being involved. 

But they were of course. 



> The Canadian government took full control of the economy, and turned it into a war-winning weapon.
> 
> During the Second World War, Canadian industries manufactured war materials and other supplies for Canada, the United States, Britain, and other Allied countries. The total value of Canadian war production was almost $10 billion - approximately $100 billion in todays dollars.
> 
> The Canadian contribution began early and made a crucial difference to the winning of the war. For a nation of 11 million people it was an incredible accomplishment.
> 
> Canadian Production
> Canadian industrial production during the Second World war.
> 
> 
> 11 billion dollars of munitions
> 1.7 million small arms
> 43,000 heavy guns
> 16,000 aircraft
> 2 million tonnes of explosives
> 815,000 military vehicles, 50,000 tanks and armored gun carriers
> 9,000 boats and ships
> 
> Anti-tank and field artillery
> Naval guns
> Small arms and automatic weapons
> Radar sets and Electronics
> Synthetic rubber
> Uranium for the Manhattan Project
> 
> WWII: Canadian War Industry - Canada at War
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada was faced with the challenge of creating - practically from scratch - a strong industrial base to produce weapons and war materials for the war effort. Canadian industry and the workforce of our country stepped up with an amazing response to this situation and helped contribute to the Allied victory in the war.



We stand with our partners and always have. When push comes to shove, the Canadians are proven.


----------



## Madeline

AllieBaba said:


> And they're not the #1 superpower of the world, either.
> 
> They don't have to worry about their borders because we completely surround and protect them.
> 
> Canada can afford to be *nice* and *popular* because they are sitting on our front porch.



Geography not your strong suit, Allie?

LOLOLOL.


----------



## Madeline

Ah, Canada......






If only they all looked like Toro.......


----------



## Two Thumbs

Ropey said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> guess who supplied Britain with American arms from 1939 - 1942 when America was not involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, If "America was not involved from 1939-1942" then who made the American Arms supplied to Britian during this time.
> 
> Canadians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America supplied arms to Britain and transported via convoys. Canada transported both the American and Canadian support. For Canada, this US carrying began in 1940 and was hastened in 1941 with an act called, "Promotion of the Defense of the United States". This changed the convoy direction from US --> Britain with no intermediary although Canada still transported, it now did it beside America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Canadian government took full control of the economy, and turned it into a war-winning weapon.
> 
> During the Second World War, Canadian industries manufactured war materials and other supplies for Canada, the United States, Britain, and other Allied countries. The total value of Canadian war production was almost $10 billion - approximately $100 billion in todays dollars.
> 
> The Canadian contribution began early and made a crucial difference to the winning of the war. For a nation of 11 million people it was an incredible accomplishment.
> 
> Canadian Production
> Canadian industrial production during the Second World war.
> 
> 
> 11 billion dollars of munitions
> 1.7 million small arms
> 43,000 heavy guns
> 16,000 aircraft
> 2 million tonnes of explosives
> 815,000 military vehicles, 50,000 tanks and armored gun carriers
> 9,000 boats and ships
> 
> Anti-tank and field artillery
> Naval guns
> Small arms and automatic weapons
> Radar sets and Electronics
> Synthetic rubber
> Uranium for the Manhattan Project
> 
> WWII: Canadian War Industry - Canada at War
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada was faced with the challenge of creating - practically from scratch - a strong industrial base to produce weapons and war materials for the war effort. Canadian industry and the workforce of our country stepped up with an amazing response to this situation and helped contribute to the Allied victory in the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We stand with our partners and always have. When push comes to shove, the Canadians are proven.
Click to expand...


My Dad fought along side Canadians in Korea.  He preferred them to Marines.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Madeline said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they're not the #1 superpower of the world, either.
> 
> They don't have to worry about their borders because we completely surround and protect them.
> 
> Canada can afford to be *nice* and *popular* because they are sitting on our front porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geography not your strong suit, Allie?
> 
> LOLOLOL.
Click to expand...


I think he was including the US Navy in that post.  And he could have said as much about Central and South America.


----------



## Ropey

Two Thumbs said:


> My Dad fought along side Canadians in Korea.  He preferred them to Marines.



I trained in Canada and transferred to Israel in seventy. I fought with the Israeli and they were some fine and ready fighters. 

To my view, Marines are better. Often there is an arrogance in their training that is hard for non Marines to take. I know I found it hard, but that's what makes them so good. 

I would rather have an American Marine beside me in a fight, but not in a bar.


----------



## Liability

Dave, a Canadian, is walking down the street in Buffalo, New York, holding a case of Bradors under his arm.

His American friend, Robert, seeing Dave with the case of Bradors, thinking there must be a party getting ready to get going somewhere, stops him and says, "Hey Dave! Whatcha got that case of beer for?"

"I got it for my wife, eh?" answers Dave.

"Wow," exclaims Robert, "Great trade."


----------



## Liability

An American, a Scot and a Canuk were in a terrible car accident. They were all brought to the same emergency room, but all three of them died before they arrived. Just as they were about to put the toe tag on the American, he stirred and opened his eyes. Astonished, the doctors and nurses present asked him what happened.

"Well," said the American, "I remember the crash, and then there was a beautiful light, and then the Canadian and the Scot and I were standing at the gates of heaven. St. Peter approached us and said that we were all too young to die, and that for a donation of $100, we could return to the earth."

He continued, " So of course, I pulled out my wallet and gave him the $100, and the next thing I knew I was back here."

"That's amazing!" said one of the doctors, "But what happened to the other two?"

"Last I saw them," replied the American, "the Scot was haggling over the price and *the Canadian was waiting for the government to pay for his*."


----------



## Madeline

Once upon a time in the Kingdom of Heaven, God went missing for 6 days. Eventually Michael the Archangel found him, resting on the 7th day.

He inquired of God, "Where have you been?"

God sighed a deep sigh of satisfaction and proudly pointed downwards, through the clouds, "Look Michael, look what I've made."

Archangel Michael looked puzzled and said, "What is it?"

"It's a planet," replied God, "and I've put LIFE on it. I'm going to call it EARTH and it's going to be a great place of balance."

"Balance?" inquired Michael, still confused.

God explained, pointing to the different parts of EARTH, "For example, Northern Europe will be a place of great opportunity and wealth while Southern Europe is going to be poor. Over there, I've placed a continent of white people, and over there is a continent of black people." God continued, pointing to different countries, "This one will be extremely hot and arid while this one will be very cold and covered in ice."

The Archangel, impressed by God's work, then pointed to a large landmass in the top corner and asked, "What's that one?"

"Ah," said God, "That's Canada, the most glorious place on EARTH. There's beautiful mountains, lakes, rivers, streams and an exquisite coast-line. The people from Canada are going to be modest, intelligent and humorous and they're going to be found traveling the world. They'll be known throughout the world as diplomats and carriers of peace."

Michael gasped in wonder and admiration but then proclaimed, "What about balance, God? You said there will be balance?"

God replied wisely, "Wait until you see the loud-mouth bastards I'm putting next to them."


----------



## Tom Clancy

Madeline said:


> "For example, Northern Europe will be a place of great opportunity and wealth while Southern Europe is going to be poor. people."



Southern Europe is poor?


----------



## Toro

Liability said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.  What's to discuss?
> 
> Nice snow, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so Liability. The summers here are indeed lovely. Even if they are a bit short.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.  I know.  I was just keeding the Canuckys from Canuckystan.
> 
> Actually, my dad was from Canada.
> 
> I have visited Canada.  If you happen to be in Toronto near their equivalent of NYC's East Village, and if you look down upon the ground and see a cigarette butt there, you KNOW an American has passed by sometime earlier that day.
> 
> I am a fan of Canada.  We should annex it.
Click to expand...


That's good to know.

I'm here as part of the fifth column, aka "The Fifth Column, Eh."

Once the greenback collapses to zero, we're comin' in and takin' over and forcing Americans to take jobs serving the Canadian economy.  I'll be able to get you a job as "Assistant Head of Beaver Skinning" or "Chief Igloo Block Cutter" or something like that.

Now, say it with me: "I got my pogey cheque.  Let's go buy a two-four, eh!"


----------



## Liability

Toro said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so Liability. The summers here are indeed lovely. Even if they are a bit short.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  I know.  I was just keeding the Canuckys from Canuckystan.
> 
> Actually, my dad was from Canada.
> 
> I have visited Canada.  If you happen to be in Toronto near their equivalent of NYC's East Village, and if you look down upon the ground and see a cigarette butt there, you KNOW an American has passed by sometime earlier that day.
> 
> I am a fan of Canada.  We should annex it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's good to know.
> 
> I'm here as part of the fifth column, aka "The Fifth Column, Eh."
> 
> Once the greenback collapses to zero, we're comin' in and takin' over and forcing Americans to take jobs serving the Canadian economy.  I'll be able to get you a job as "Assistant Head of Beaver Skinning" or "Chief Igloo Block Cutter" or something like that.
> 
> Now, say it with me: "I got my pogey cheque.  Let's go buy a two-four, eh!"
Click to expand...


I will happily drink Canadian beer with you, eh.  But don't make me use your monopoly money.  

It's VERY hard to take Canadians seriously given that they even recognize their own status in the universe by their legal tender:  looneys.

And double looneys.  



I'm re-thinking the wisdom of annexing you folks.  Maybe another wall?  Oh shit.  We'd have to import Mexicans to build it.

Damn.


----------



## Madeline

Tom Clancy said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> "For example, Northern Europe will be a place of great opportunity and wealth while Southern Europe is going to be poor. people."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Europe is poor?
Click to expand...


It's a joke, Tom Clancy.  My apologies if it offended thee.


----------



## Ropey

Q:  How many Jews does it take to screw in a light bulb?

A: Doesn't matter, the Jews are too busy arguing over why it burnt out in the first place to ever change it.

The poor light bulb never got over it.


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Liability said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  I know.  I was just keeding the Canuckys from Canuckystan.
> 
> Actually, my dad was from Canada.
> 
> I have visited Canada.  If you happen to be in Toronto near their equivalent of NYC's East Village, and if you look down upon the ground and see a cigarette butt there, you KNOW an American has passed by sometime earlier that day.
> 
> I am a fan of Canada.  We should annex it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to know.
> 
> I'm here as part of the fifth column, aka "The Fifth Column, Eh."
> 
> Once the greenback collapses to zero, we're comin' in and takin' over and forcing Americans to take jobs serving the Canadian economy.  I'll be able to get you a job as "Assistant Head of Beaver Skinning" or "Chief Igloo Block Cutter" or something like that.
> 
> Now, say it with me: "I got my pogey cheque.  Let's go buy a two-four, eh!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will happily drink Canadian beer with you, eh.  But don't make me use your monopoly money.
> 
> It's VERY hard to take Canadians seriously given that they even recognize their own status in the universe by their legal tender:  looneys.
> 
> *And double looneys.  *
> 
> 
> 
> I'm re-thinking the wisdom of annexing you folks.  Maybe another wall?  Oh shit.  We'd have to import Mexicans to build it.
> 
> Damn.
Click to expand...


They're known as twonies.

Loonies and Twonies...

And to think I was gonna post a joke on this post!


----------



## Ropey

JamesInFlorida said:


> They're known as twonies.
> 
> Loonies and Twonies...
> 
> And to think I was gonna post a joke on this post!




I call the twonies Dubloons....


----------



## Liability

JamesInFlorida said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to know.
> 
> I'm here as part of the fifth column, aka "The Fifth Column, Eh."
> 
> Once the greenback collapses to zero, we're comin' in and takin' over and forcing Americans to take jobs serving the Canadian economy.  I'll be able to get you a job as "Assistant Head of Beaver Skinning" or "Chief Igloo Block Cutter" or something like that.
> 
> Now, say it with me: "I got my pogey cheque.  Let's go buy a two-four, eh!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will happily drink Canadian beer with you, eh.  But don't make me use your monopoly money.
> 
> It's VERY hard to take Canadians seriously given that they even recognize their own status in the universe by their legal tender:  looneys.
> 
> *And double looneys.  *
> 
> 
> 
> I'm re-thinking the wisdom of annexing you folks.  Maybe another wall?  Oh shit.  We'd have to import Mexicans to build it.
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're known as twonies.
> 
> Loonies and Twonies...
> 
> And to think I was gonna post a joke on this post!
Click to expand...


Double loonies sounds like dubloon--ees.

Twonies sounds like you need help counting how many knees you have.

Of course, if you've had a knee replacement, I can see the problem.


----------



## Ropey

Liability said:


> Double loonies sounds like dubloon--ees.




Dubloons, not Double Loonies.  

Not that it matters. It's just hard money. If that's your only worry about annexing us, then bring 'er on....


----------



## Liability

Ropey said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double loonies sounds like dubloon--ees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dubloons, not Double Loonies.
> 
> Not that it matters. It's just hard money. If that's your only worry about annexing us, then bring 'er on....
Click to expand...


WTF are you talkin' about now, eh hoser?

You Canuckys from Canuckystain don't know how to name coinage and you worry about whether anybody else can use proper terminology for your looney double loonies?

Of course, it could be worse.  You could have named coins with such terminology as "farthings," "pence," "Quid," "bob," "pound" and so forth.  

Fuckin' Aye.  At least you had the sense to drop that British absurdity and pay some attention to guys like Jefferson.






Two-knees.  Uhm.


----------



## Ropey

Fighting over small change eh.


----------



## Liability

Ropey said:


> Fighting over small change eh.



A farthing for your thoughts on this important topic, you looney!


----------



## Ropey

Liability said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fighting over small change eh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A farthing for your thoughts on this important topic, you looney!
Click to expand...


HOW DARE YOU! You, You, You ... *Doubloonie*....


----------



## feduptaxpayer

ginscpy said:


> should be our 51st state




Not much happening in Canada now because most of us are hibernating.


----------



## Liability

feduptaxpayer said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> should be our 51st state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much happening in Canada now because most of us are hibernating.
Click to expand...


True Canadian fun fact:

Hibernating bears still fart in their dens!

Word has it that the stench can be unbearable.


----------



## Liability

feduptaxpayer said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> should be our 51st state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much happening in Canada now because most of us are hibernating.
Click to expand...


True Canadian fun fact:

Hibernating bears still fart in their dens!

Word has it that the stench can be un_bear_able.


----------



## Ropey

Beary Punny, but...

Canadians have sitting rooms. 

Americans have dens. Do they smell as bad as the bears dens?

And, do you fart in your den?


----------



## Liability

Ropey said:


> Beary Punny, but...
> 
> Canadians have sitting rooms.
> 
> Americans have dens. Do they smell as bad as the bears dens?
> 
> And, do you fart in your den?



Sir:

I am an AMERICAN.

American's don't fart.



Well, _some_ do.  Loudly and offensively.

We call them "liberals."


----------



## Toro

Liability said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beary Punny, but...
> 
> Canadians have sitting rooms.
> 
> Americans have dens. Do they smell as bad as the bears dens?
> 
> And, do you fart in your den?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir:
> 
> I am an AMERICAN.
> 
> American's don't fart.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, _some_ do.  Loudly and offensively.
> 
> We call them "liberals."
Click to expand...


You, sir, are also a *Canadian!*

No doubt aboot it!



We'll take anybody!


----------



## Liability

Toro said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beary Punny, but...
> 
> Canadians have sitting rooms.
> 
> Americans have dens. Do they smell as bad as the bears dens?
> 
> And, do you fart in your den?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir:
> 
> I am an AMERICAN.
> 
> American's don't fart.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, _some_ do.  Loudly and offensively.
> 
> We call them "liberals."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You, sir, are also a *Canadian!*
> 
> No doubt aboot it!
> 
> 
> 
> We'll take anybody!
Click to expand...


True enough.  But, I'm not a hibernating bear!


----------



## Ropey

Liability said:


> True enough.  But, I'm not a hibernating bear!


----------



## Two Thumbs

I wonder if moose is kosher.

I only wonder cuz in Canada;  Men are men and moose are,,, well,,,  ehem.


----------



## Ropey

If it is killed and prepared correctly then it would be *Kosher*.  If it is not killed and prepared correctly then it would be *Treif*. 

But if I am starving, it matters not. I'll eat whatever... 


Two Thumbs said:


> I wonder if moose is kosher.
> 
> I only wonder cuz in Canada;  Men are men and moose are,,, well,,,  ehem.



In Canada men are men and moose are in *Moose Jaw*.


----------

